# Industry news -INMOTION LAUNCHES UNLIMITED MOTORING SUBSCRIPTION SERVICE for highmile



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Jaguar Land Rover's mobility services arm launches Carpe: a new, all-inclusive car subscription service
•Hassle-free 12 month access to new Jaguar and Land Rover vehicles
•UK residents can subscribe to Carpe now

London, UK - Carpe is a new, all-inclusive car subscription service offering customers hassle-free access to brand new Jaguar and Land Rover vehicles.

The service is aimed at busy, high-mileage UK residents who spend many hours a week driving. They can sign up to Carpe from today, and subscribe to driving a brand new Jaguar or Land Rover for 12 months with no deposit. Carpe allows subscribers to get a new car every year and the vehicle specifications can be tailored to meet individual needs, with no restrictions on mileage. The vehicle, servicing, maintenance, insurance, roadside assistance and delivery is included in the all-inclusive, unlimited motoring package cost.

Sebastian Peck, Managing Director, InMotion Ventures, said: "We know there is appetite for unlimited motoring packages and demand is growing rapidly for subscription services that better meet individual needs. For people who love driving premium vehicles but are tired of inflexible contracts, a subscription to Carpe is the solution. We aim to give our customers as much flexibility, freedom and choice as we can. We are excited to see Carpe come to market".

Carpe will gather feedback from its subscribers to expand its offering of tailored packages to UK residents.

For further information, please visit: www.carpedrive.com


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

It’s definitely out of my price range! But I can see the plus side to it, just needs a few other manufacturers to get on the same thing so there are more price options


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The theory is great and this is going to be a massive growth area as manufacturers move from being vehicle producers to mobility providers BUT the prices are stupidly high


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Over £14K (per year) to rent a boggo 4 pot Diesel Out of Date Evoque

Nah... but you do get a Free £200 service and your insurance...


----------

